# Verizon MRV, VOD & Tivo?



## solsurfer (Mar 17, 2003)

I've been tempted to switch to a Verizon/Tivo setup ever since Directv made my DirectTivos obsolete with the mpeg4 conversion. Verizon offered to give me a free 30 day trial so I decided to give it a test drive. There's no way I could live with the Motorola box's 20/hr capacity, but I really like the Verizon VOD (for the kids). And I'm reluctant to buy 2 tivos (living room, bedroom). So my question is: if I did go with a 2 tivo set up, is there anyway to still access the verizon VOD services? 

Or if I went the route with a Tivo in the living room and a motorola in the bedroom, would it be possible to have MRV between the two?

Thanks!


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I have FiOS, and I doubt there's a way to do what you want to do easily. I have the HD DVR and a TiVo S3 on the main TV, and STBs on the other two TVs. I use the HD DVR as backup, or to record as a third/fourth tuner when the TiVo's already recording two shows.

If you need VOD and MRV on both TVs, you need a TiVo and an STB on both. Or just do a setup like mine and get VOD and MRV on the Verizon boxes, and TiVo for most of the recording on the main TV.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

to bad Verizon didnt join Tru2way, because then its just an app they add to tivo. Eventually cable will have this ability with series 4..


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

solsurfer said:


> Or if I went the route with a Tivo in the living room and a motorola in the bedroom, would it be possible to have MRV between the two?


Yes. But as noted above, you will still need a Verizon STB if you want to access their VOD.

If you decide to get a TiVo, make sure you do it in the first 30 days, because after that time, Verizon charges $79 for a "truck roll," which they require to install CableCards. If you add your TiVo in the first 30 days, then there is no charge for a CableCard installation.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

solsurfer said:


> Or if I went the route with a Tivo in the living room and a motorola in the bedroom, would it be possible to have MRV between the two?
> 
> Thanks!





bkdtv said:


> Yes. But as noted above, you will still need a Verizon STB if you want to access their VOD.
> 
> If you decide to get a TiVo, make sure you do it in the first 30 days, because after that time, Verizon charges $79 for a "truck roll," which they require to install CableCards. If you add your TiVo in the first 30 days, then there is no charge for a CableCard installation.


AFAIK you can't MRV between a Tivo and a Motorola unit. I suspect either bkdtv or myself is misinterpreting the OP.


----------

